
Favorite simulation style CTF - ghostred
We are doing some research with regards to simulation style CTF platforms out there and how to best begin to refine GhostRed We have stumbled upon&#x2F;tried out a few (see below), and would love to know of others you all have enjoyed. Hacknet: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;store.steampowered.com&#x2F;app&#x2F;365450&#x2F; CTF 365: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ctf365.com&#x2F; CyberCity: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.sans.org&#x2F;netwars&#x2F;cybercity
======
brudgers
Welcome to Hacker News.

There have been a number of popular discussion of Capture The Flag ]CTF]
exercises:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=ctf&sort=byPopularity&prefix&p...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=ctf&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

In the case of a new exercise an interesting technical blog post is probably
more likely to attract discussion than an announcement.

Good luck.

